# Dell Case Upgrade



## ricer333 (Sep 17, 2004)

So, I know that this is going to sound really stupid, but I have my own reasons for asking. I wanted to give a facelift to my older Dell Dimension XPS T450 case (I know it's old). 

The question I am asking is, can the internal components (e.g. Motherboard) be transferred into a new case? And if so, what form factor? I can't seem to find out any answers regarding this. 

Please, PLEASE, do not post if you have no constructive information for this discussion. I don't want to come back and see comments like "man, just go out and buy a new system" or other similar posts. Just stick to the facts. Can the case be upgraded or not? If not, is there anything I can do paint wise that can give it a cleaner look? Any ideas?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It depends on the layout of the motherboard. Open the case and examine the potions of the mounting screws. ATX is a standard that applies to modern computers, but some OEMs don't follow it when building their systems. 

Check out this PDF
http://www.formfactors.org/developer/specs/atx2_1.pdf
and study page 10 after checking your own motherboard. That will determine if you can toss your hardware into a new box. Good luck!


----------



## ricer333 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Thanks*

thank you very much. that documentation will provide the necessary information, i believe. will be looking at it soon.


----------

